# Problem with webmail



## ajayun (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi friends!

I recently created a website and also got 10 free webmails from a webhost called hostingraja.com.

1)Whenever any email is sent from those webmails to any other email service providers(like gmail or yahoo mail) then it directly reaches the spam folder.

2)whenever any mail is sent through an account of other email service provider(like gmail) to the webmails i created then, the mail doesnt get delivered at all.
a bouncing mail comes back requesting for a human verification..

i have contacted the guys at hostingraja.com. they always say that my problem is being solved but alas! 

so please help me in solving these 2 issues.

and further suggest me some of the webhosts which will not make me go through these probs..

thanks in advance...
I really appreciate the way people help each other in this forum..
especially people like Laxer:grin:..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try this in gmail https://support.google.com/mail/answer/9008?hl=en
there is probably something similar for yahoo.
the other problems I will leave to others here.


----------



## ajayun (Apr 29, 2011)

Joeten,
I am aware of "not spam" button.. but that doesnt solve anything. every new gmail user would face the same problem...
So it doesnt prevent the problem. it just solves it. most of the clients of my webmail users dont even understand what is spam folder. so it is tedious you see...





joeten said:


> Hi did you try this in gmail https://support.google.com/mail/answer/9008?hl=en
> there is probably something similar for yahoo.
> the other problems I will leave to others here.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I really do not know the technical details but very generally speaking what most likely happens is others are using the same shared hosting service to mass mail spam. the service has been identified and place on lists so email can be filtered for spam.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have the option to add it to your safe list as described in the link


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobeit said:


> I really do not know the technical details but very generally speaking what most likely happens is others are using the same shared hosting service to mass mail spam. the service has been identified and place on lists so email can be filtered for spam.


This what I was going to come and say. Almost always the reason. This is why many large companies ask you to put them on your "Whitelist" so you can recieve email from them.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

MartyF81 said:


> This what I was going to come and say. Almost always the reason. This is why many large companies ask you to put them on your "Whitelist" so you can recieve email from them.


yea, but you would have said it a whole lot better than I did. I just reread my post and it could have written a whole lot better.

:banghead:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

When I worked for a hosting company this was one of the hardest things to explain to people that you have no control over ensuring it gets delivered and that the recieving host has all the control.


----------

